# Blyxa Japonica



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I have a few plants floating in my new tank..and I guess the blyxa japonica decided to flower on me


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Nice,
how large is the flower?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

shrink that image to 2cm tall and that should give you a rough idea.


----------

